# Subaru Impreza: Beyond Swirl Free



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

The condition of the car wasn't too bad, it has your daily dirt and grime, paint is also heavily waterspotted and lacks depth and clarity. Lots of Random Deep Isolated Scratches (RIDS) as well.



























































































First job to do is to clean the wheels, or hubcaps in this case, tires and wheel wells. Tires scrubbed twice with Osren Multi Clean(diluted 1:1), hubcaps and wheel wells cleaned with Osren Degreaser FX(diluted 2:1)























































Next was the engine bay. Alternator and electrical connections wrapped with aluminium foil, brushed with Osren Degreaser FX(diluted 2:1), blow dried and dressed with Meguiar's Hyperdressing (diluted 2:1).























































After the Hyperdressing is sprayed on, I shut the bonnet and started the engine. The warm engine bay will help water evaporate faster and the dressing soak into the plastics and rubber better. Tight areas where a sponge cannot fully clean is brushed with Osren Degreaser FX(2:1).





































Bodywork is washed with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss and a splash of Osren Degreaser FX for extra cleaning power. Paintwork is then smoothened with Osren Magic Clay Cloth. Old duck tape residue removed with M6000 Wax and Grease Remover.














































At this point, the car is dried off and all masked up ready for polishing. Open the bonnet and you should see a clean and dressed engine bay.










*Photos are not arranged according to chronological order to make for easier reading*

Process for paintwork preparation and orange peel reduction.

1. Osren P40 Compound, Osren Velvet Pad, Rotary @ 900 RPM
2. Meguiar's #105 Ultra Cut Compound, Lake Country White Polishing Pad, Rotary @ 1200-1500 RPM
3. Meguiar's #205 Ultra Finishing Polish, Lake Country White Polishing Pad, Dual Action @ Speed 6
4. Dodo Juice Lime Prime, Lake Country Black Finishing Pad, Dual Action @ Speed 5 -> 3















Original swirls and marring caused by Osren Magic Clay Cloth,









Flattening with Osren P40 and Velvet pad,









Haze after P40,









Massive holograms from P40,









After M105/White polishing pad,









After M205 and Lime Prime via DA,









Before,









After,









Before,









After,









Before,









After,









Before,









After,









Before and Afters of swirling below:




























Please excuse the wiping smears,













































Reflection after flattening.



















Now this is why I had to use Lime Prime to finish off.










The paint was super soft, I was marring the paint while wiping off the M205 residue. Hence, had to use a product with oils to add some slickness to reduce friction. The micro abrasives in Lime Prime also helped to remove those light wipe marrings.

P40 creates A LOT of dust.










I couldn't remove the windshield washer nozzle, so had to use smaller pads and polish around it.










After P40,









After M105,









After P40,









After M105, M205, Lime Prime,









After P40,









After M105, M205, Lime Prime,









Before,









After M105, M205, Lime Prime, Duragloss 601 PBA, Duragloss 105 sealant,









The rear plates were removed, tail gates and both bumpers were prepped using:

1. M105, 4" Surbuf pad, DA @ Speed 5
2. M105, 4" Lake Country Orange CCS, DA @ Speed 5
3. M205, 4" Lake Country White CCS, DA @ Speed 5


















































































Next up is the interior. Carpets were machine scrubbed using Porter Cable's Aqua Brush with Presta's All Purpose Shampoo, rinsed and extracted using a wet/dry vac. All interior plastics were cleaned with Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner(diluted 10:1).














































Items in the car were bagged seperately before cleaning.








































































































































With the car full of dust, it is rinsed off and rewashed with some Osren Nano shampoo.




























Protection stage.

1. Duragloss #601 Polish Bonding Agent, Detailogy White pad, Dual Action @ speed 3
2. Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish, Lake Country black ccs pad, Dual Action @ speed 2



















While the sealant was drying off, I polished the headlamps with M105 and M205. Coated with Optimum Opti-Coat.










Before,









After,



























Finally, buffed off the sealant and shine on! Apologies for the lack of after shots. The slight haze you see is from the sealant.


















































































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work m8


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

wow thats a beautiful job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnaround


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job and great pics thanks


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great job!

How long did you work on this?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic job


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

the car looks better than new. Great job!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

NarN said:


> Great job!
> 
> How long did you work on this?


Thanks! It took me about 30 hours in total.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumb: great job,like :wave:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very detailed detail :thumb:

Great work on the orange peel removal :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Starck (May 6, 2011)

When you did the "over the top" voice on the video, i thought "what the..." is this his real voice 

But the car looks stunning!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## DSMGZT (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, great job there mate!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Starck said:


> When you did the "over the top" voice on the video, i thought "what the..." is this his real voice
> 
> But the car looks stunning!


Hahahaha! I might have been a bit merry while narrating the video. 
:wave:


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Car looks amazing, great work


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Well done, looks amazing!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------

